# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  The almighty golden pothos plant.

## S13

I'm sold.  I was so afraid about trying to maintain live plants in my new viv.  Decided to give it a shot, and in the 2 weeks alone I have seen a drastic growth with this plant and it just continues.  Almost every other day I see new leaves sprouting in here.  This is going to engulf my viv soon lol I have to probably try to learn how to trim these things.  Like where to cut, how much to cut, etc.  I love this plant and so does my Red-Eyed Leaf Frog.  Just thought I'd share if anyone was thinking about going the live plant route, I highly suggest this plant.

----------


## Kitten

I was at someone's office the other day and saw a healthy pothos plants sitting on their desk. It made me want to try live plants in my Green Anole & Grey Tree Frog enclosures. Looks nice!

----------


## S13

You should steal that pothos off the desk. LOL jk, don't do that. I do recommend this plant though. I'm satisfied with it.

----------


## Lynn

> I'm sold.  I was so afraid about trying to maintain live plants in my new viv.  Decided to give it a shot, and in the 2 weeks alone I have seen a drastic growth with this plant and it just continues.  Almost every other day I see new leaves sprouting in here.  This is going to engulf my viv soon lol I have to probably try to learn how to trim these things.  Like where to cut, how much to cut, etc.  I love this plant and so does my Red-Eyed Leaf Frog.  Just thought I'd share if anyone was thinking about going the live plant route, I highly suggest this plant.


Hi Omar,
It is a great plant! I think some of mine might be 3 feet long? 
And, we know the frogs love them.  :Wink: 

Golden Pothos Plant, Devil's Ivy - Epipremnum aureum - Picture, Care Tips

Pothos Plant

Lynn

----------


## dpal666

you can almost cut anywhere on these guys to trim them, toss the cuttings in some water and you'll never run out of pothos, I have 3 different varieties here and use them in all my vivs, and have 9 hanging planters in the windows around the house.

----------


## S13

Awesome! thanks for the link and advice Lynn, you too dpal. I just might grow some in my pacman's tank so it doesn't look so plain.  Hopefully he doesn't freak out.

----------


## Brian

Pothos is at the top of the list of vivarium plants that I'd recommend to anyone afraid of killing off plants. Snake plants, various _sansevierias_, are my #2, invincible but witout anywhere near the growing speed and ease of propagation as pothos.




> It is a great plant! I think some of mine might be 3 feet long?


Given the space and happy conditions they can grow frighteningly larger than that. I was at a butterfly conservatory a few weeks ago, humid and hot year round, and the _leaves_ on the older pothos were over 1 foot long. This is still nothing compared to fully mature plants in their native habitat but was still impressive to see first hand. Our vivarium pothos are stunted little babies and I have Day of the Triffids inspired nightmares about mature plants going on a rampage to free their oppressed offspring.

----------


## Martin

> Pothos is at the top of the list of vivarium plants that I'd recommend to anyone afraid of killing off plants. Snake plants, various _sansevierias_, are my #2, invincible but witout anywhere near the growing speed and ease of propagation as pothos.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the space and happy conditions they can grow frighteningly larger than that. I was at a butterfly conservatory a few weeks ago, humid and hot year round, and the _leaves_ on the older pothos were over 1 foot long. This is still nothing compared to fully mature plants in their native habitat but was still impressive to see first hand. Our vivarium pothos are stunted little babies and I have Day of the Triffids inspired nightmares about mature plants going on a rampage to free their oppressed offspring.


I agree, you can't beat a pothos in a terrarium!
This is a little frightning though...



> It is an epiphyte growing to *20 m tall*, with stems up to *4 cm diameter*, climbing by means of aerial roots which hook over tree branches. The leaves are evergreen, alternate, heart-shaped, entire on juvenile plants, but irregularly pinnatifid on mature plants, up to *100 cm long* and *45 cm broad*

----------

